# Oldschool NOS 1981 Norco Spitfire X-24



## locomotion (Sep 3, 2018)

.


----------



## dave429 (Sep 4, 2018)

Beautiful Bike!


----------



## AnotherOneBitesTheDust (Sep 15, 2018)

Very nice! Now let me ride it!!


----------



## locomotion (Sep 20, 2018)

Sure, but you'll have to buy it!


----------



## locomotion (Nov 3, 2018)

.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 5, 2018)

UP


----------



## locomotion (Nov 7, 2018)

Up


----------



## locomotion (Nov 18, 2018)

bump


----------



## locomotion (Nov 25, 2018)

new price


----------



## locomotion (Dec 8, 2018)

up


----------



## locomotion (Sep 3, 2018)

.


----------



## dave429 (Sep 4, 2018)

Beautiful Bike!


----------



## AnotherOneBitesTheDust (Sep 15, 2018)

Very nice! Now let me ride it!!


----------



## locomotion (Sep 20, 2018)

Sure, but you'll have to buy it!


----------



## locomotion (Nov 3, 2018)

.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 5, 2018)

UP


----------



## locomotion (Nov 7, 2018)

Up


----------



## locomotion (Nov 18, 2018)

bump


----------



## locomotion (Nov 25, 2018)

new price


----------



## locomotion (Dec 8, 2018)

up


----------

